# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Ja dhe ca barsaleta nga tironsi per qef

## vagabondi1

JA CA BARSALET NGA TIRONSI

nje shqiptar ne greqi po kerkonte pune se kishe mbetur pa nje leke . Kerko e kerko i vetmi vente qe gjeti ishte te kopeshti zoologjik. Atje i thane qe do vishej si luan dhe do luante rolin e luanit. Nejse u veshen mikun dhe e cojne atje ku rinin luanet. E plasen brenda kure cte shikoj nje tiger qe vinte verdalle . I shkreti i pataksur fillon e bertete ndihme , ndihmeeeee ... ne kete kohe ia pret tigri pusho more se na q... nenen na le pa pune  :ngerdheshje:  

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ne nje dite me mjegull nje rugac ,pasagjeri i nje treni,po dhist.e na dritarja.ne pak sekonda dikush e kap nga prapanica dhe i thote :e bucko te ka zene treni!ishte polici i trenit. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ishin dy veta te cilet kishin humbur rrugen dhe kishin perfunduar ne nje pyll.Ju vjen nje turrme me 'indiane'te etur per sex dhe sa i shikojne ju turren ketyre te dyve.Duk vrapuar per tu ngjitur te nje peme keta te dy,njeri i ven sterkembeshin tjetrit dhe ngjitet te pema duke e lene shokun fatin e te cilit e merrni me mendMbas nje dite perseri duke ecur neper pyll perseri u dalin para 'indianet' e etur per sex dhe ja fusin vrapit perseri keta te dy.Ai qe e hengri radhen e pare u tregua me i zgjuar kete here dhe sapo ju afruan pemes i ven sterkembeshin shokut tjeter dhe ngjitet vete ne peme.Kur vjen turma aty..para se te fillonin aktin shefi i tyre u thote'Prisni boll e torturuam kete te shkretin..le te marrim ate qe eshte larte kete rradhe..  :ngerdheshje: 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NJE CIFTI I RI I MARTUA 
NJE NATE GRUJA I THOTE BURRIT 
BURRE NUK JAM E KENAQUR ASPAK ME TY 
PESE I THOTE BURRI GRUAS PJA I THOTE- 
GRUJA NUK JAM E KENAQUR NE SEX 
SEPSE E KE TE VOGEL 
I DESHPERUAR BURRI SHKON TEK DOKTORRI 
DOKTORR KAM NJE PROBLEM TE MADH 
CFAR I THOTE DOKTORRI BURRIT 
GRUJA IME NUK ESHTE E KENAQUR NGA UNE NE SEX 
DEGJO I THOTE DOKTORRI DOTE JAPTE NJE ILAC TE MIRE 
PER ATE PUNE 
DHE DOKTORRI I JEP NJE SHISHE ME ILAC PER TU RRITR 
K... DEDJO DO TA PISH PIK.PIK KETE ILAC. 
EMIR I THOTE BURRI 
SHKON NE DARKE TEK GRUJA DHE PIN NJE PIK 
DHE FILLON SEX, POR GRUJA NUK NDJU GJE 
BURRI U MERZT DHE E PIU TE GJITHE ILACIN 
PAS 5 MINUTA FILLOJ TI RITEJ 
U GEZUA PER CASTIN .MBAS DISA DITESH KJO CESHTJE U BE PROBLEM NE 
FSHAT MBLIDHEN FSHATARET DHE JA PRESIN POR ATIJ I RITESH PA'MASE 
VENDOSIN TA VRASIN . E VRASI DHE E VARROSIN ME PSPRAPTHI 
NA AJO DITE FSHATI RA NE QETSI . 
PAS 5 VITEVE VJEN NJE LETE NGA AMERIKA 
;HIQENI ATE QE KENI VARROSUR ME KOK POSHTE SE KA DALE NE AUTOSTRADE 
DHE PENGON QARKULLIMIN E MAKINAVE 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Grate e fshatit, qe i rujate zoti ishin shume pasionante, kur refeheshin tek prifti nuk i thoshin qe e kam bere ate pune me nje burre tjeter por thoshin: O urate shkava sot.... dhe prifti bente zakonin duke falur mekatin e tyre. Nje dite te bukur prifti largohet dhe ne vend te tij vjen nje prift tjeter i cili nuk e dinte kete lloj bisede............. Grate shkonin nje nga nje dhe i thoshin o prift shkava sot.... o prift shkava sot.... 
Prifti shume i shqetesuar e ngriti kete problem ne mbledhjen e komunes duke i thene kryetarit. Ore po rregullojini keto rruge se ngelen grate duke shkare dhe do na thyejne koken ndonje dite... 
Kryetari me te tjeret qe e dinin si ishte muhabeti filluan te qeshnin.... 
Qeshni ju qeshni tha prifti por edhe grate tuaja kan shkare nja dy tre here

----------


## vagabondi1

kjo esht e fort kjo :ngerdheshje:  
Na ishte njehere Papagalli dhe Kanarina ne nje deg duke bere muhabet per pune trimerie nderkohe qe aty afer na qendronte dhe Luani. Ju Kanarinat keni qene Zogjte me frikacak i thote Papagalli Kanarines. Jo ja kthen Kanarina ne..... Epo mire meqe paskeni qene kaq trima ju Kanarinat atehere po ta mbajti shko e q*** Luanin ne By... Po si jo ja kthen Kanarina dhe shkon tek B.. e Luanit dhe fillon nje dy tre.Luanit i vjen nje pordhe dhe e perplas kanarinen mbas murit dhe i bien dhe puplat. Papagalli qe po shihte skenen filloi te qesh me te madhe ha ha ha. Atehere Kanarina e zene ngusht ja kthen: "Po pse qesh o kok *** ti kur ben sex nuk zhvishesh"  :ngerdheshje: 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- dhe kjo esht e forte fare

Nje çun i ri hyp me i atobuz dhe ulet afer nji murgeshe dhe fillo ti e gjujt.
"Motra do ta bojm i her bashke neve?" i thonte.
"Une jam e martuar me Zotin" ia kthe ne motra pa siklet edhe u cu dhe zbriti ke stacioni te Vasil Shanto, masnej ne kome deri te Kisha.
Shoferi i atobuzit e nigjoi muhabetin dhe i foli çunit:
"Lale, e di une stilin si me e kap murgeshen"
"Me verte e?"- ia ktheu ky tjetri thate fare.
"Po mer lal! Po mer zemer! Nigjo shoferin ti ktu. Not per not, kjo goca shko falet te varret e Vellezerve Frashri ke kodrat e liqenit. Ti robo, vishu me pelerine me kapuç, boje mjekrren me fosfor ene me xixa, ene masnej shkoi si me qen Zoti ne kerkoi seks"
"Dakort"- i tha çuni i ri. "Po s'ia zhyta plaça".

Kshu ja bo ky cuni. Shko ate note aty ke varret ne e gjen murgeshen tu u lut.
FAP! i del nga mbrapa dhe i thot: "Une jam Zoti, ec ta bojm shpejt"
"Mire, i thote murgesha. Po jo nga perpara se jam e virgjer. Nga mbrapa me mire"
"S'ka problem" ia kthe "zoti"

Masi e ka maru punen per qejf t'vet ky çuni. Heq ate kapucin dhe i thot me te qeshme dhe me zo te nolt:
"Ha Ha! Une jam ai çuni ke atobuzi mi budallaqeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
Kur e heq edhe murgesha kapucin e vet:
"Ha ha! Une jam shoferi i atobuzit, lale!" 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Goni shkonete ne shkolle ne klasene e 3te fillore. Nje dite ne klase mesuasja ben nje pyetje; 

Mesuesja - Na thoni disa menyra se si prodhohet energjia elektrike?"
Te gjithe nxenesit ngrejen doren
Mesuesja - Urdho Ariana na thuaj ti nga prodhohet energjia
Ariana - Nga turbinat mesuese.
Mesuesja - Bravo Ariana. Na thoni ndonje menyre tjeter. Ne Goni na thuaj ti nga prodhohet energjia elktrike.
Goni - Nga zogjte mesuese.
Mesuesja - po cne nga zogjte more Goni
Goni - PO se sa here qe ikin dritat ne shtepi babi thote; "Na i hoqen dritat prape keto zogjte e ku**ve".  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## vagabondi1

"Na ishte nje klase ne oren e seksologjise.Profesori thote: Ai qe ben stilet me te bukura me vajzat e klases do ti ve 10.Profesori thote: Une po shkoj ne banje per 10 min vij prape.Vjen profesori dhe shef njonin qe e kishte kap i vajze ne ajer.Profesori thote: Bravo. 10 ti.Shef i tjeter dhe i thote: Ti 8 sepse e kishte kap si zakonisht.Shef i djale tu i ra me dore e i thote: Po ti me cfar po bo? Djali: Hame profesor se i 5 du une...(ca katranjosi)

----------


## vagabondi1

nastradini shkoi ne Amerike dhe takoi nje Amerikane. por nastradini nuk dinte anglisht.
Amerikanja i thot :
What's up baby
Nastradini ia ktheu 
Bejbi satom
se sheh burrin 2 metra  nkom ti ktu re

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## vagabondi1

:perqeshje:  dy gay ne nje avion 
i dashur me ka vajtur mendja keq ...hajde ta bejme !! 
jo i thote ky 
hajde aman se ska asnje njeri 
mire i thote ky , kerko nje gote uje po stu pergjigj njeri do e bejme 
.......hostes nje gote uje....... 
-sdegjohet gje ...dhe fillojne keta...aty afer nje cift pleqsh, 
me dhemb koka i thote plaka plakut , kerkoje nje aspirine hostesit 
ri i thote plaku ai nje gote uje kerkoi dhe e q*** ne by** :ngerdheshje:

----------


## vagabondi1

Elefanti i thot deves.
Po ty mi deve si te ka ven zoti ci**t ne kuriz
Deveja i pergjigjet :
Foli ky qe ka K***n ne fytyr  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## vagabondi1

:ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  "Na ishte nje here nje ushtar qe e bonte ne brek.Nje dite krisi lufta dhe ushtari e boni ne brek.Ushtari nuk ia dinte eren e gjakut dhe shkoi e pyeti komandantin e inatosur: O komandant ca ere mban gjaku? Komandanti nga nervat ja bo: Era m.... .Ushtari ja bo :Pse sthu ti qekam plagos une...

----------


## vagabondi1

Ne nje fshat nje burre plak kishte ngelur ne maj te catise...kishte hypur i shkreti per te rregulluar tjegullat dhe nuk zbriste dot.... 
U Mblodh gjithe fdhati me shkalle e me dreq por spo e ndihmonin dot...Nga fundi i dites vjen me budallai i fshatit dhe i thote te gjithve....Po mire po kaq te trashe jeni gjithe keta burra? me jepni nje litar te gjate....Ata i dhane litarin...ai ja hodhi plakut dhe i tha kape...plaku e kapi...tani i tha atyre qe kishte ne krah terhiqeni..ata e terhoqen dhe plaku rra poshte...te gjithe u kthyen te inatosur nga ai gjysmaku...Ai habitur foli....Uaaa po keshtu e nxorra nje nga pusi dje     :perqeshje:

----------


## Jola

hahahaah je i nolt .
Bravo

----------


## petriti07

1manjak seksi kishter shku ne ferr,gati 1vit mbas vdekjes se tij shkon zoti me taku djallin,kur ca te shofi vecse bore ngric,ere e ftohte-ca bohet keshtu ne ferr ka pas gjithmon zjarr,ka qen nxehet-ka paska pas- po sa erdhi manjaku ketu, ska rob qe shkon me mbledh dru !!......<pergjigjet djalli>

----------


## vagabondi1

rofsh jola...dhe ajo barsaleta shum e bukur  
 :ngerdheshje:  lexojeni pak ate poshte se esht e nolt fare



Leter Shajes n'tre gjuhe. 
Dear amore mio, Shaje! 

Dear e shtrenjta ime amore Shaje! I jem tu t'write prap this lettera 
knejna ka far west-i lontano lontano ene n'English ene n'Italiano, sepse 
kom learn kto dy lingue perfetto kto due vjet qi I am ktuna. E look 
tina mi, sa molto well kom learn knejna. Vallahi, me kte derr work-u qi 
kom ormai i mson le lingue t'huja sa t'dujsh. Ene rrashnat m'thyhen me 
t'thon t'drejeten. Hamall hesapi mo! Lavoro lavoro, m'told bosi every 
minuti, aq sa s'have possibilita me mor fryme i cast. C'me t'thon mo, 
gjona very t'bukra ti vedi la syni knejna. Ca bihone t'nolta deri m'cielo 
ku molte people hyn e dalin or e cast. Kto knejna i thon gradaciel-a. 
Kur stand up kaptinen t'sit down qeleshja m'terra. Pa jo ca ara t'mjellme 
verde verde me bar around tyne, qi t'thujsh mo! Nji village bagti per 
mangiare nji vit tutto pa pushim! I kom pa mi, when I ere per weekend te 
dillen qy me mattina. Dulem me Dullen figlion e Asmonit, our vicino aty 
m'nostro katunin. Pa le m'darke kur u on-nen le luci-t! thu se dul 
sun-i 
prap. Dit e re, dit u b 
o gjith town-i. Ca red, ca verde, ca ..., ku di un mo, me tu take mend 
fare. Entrate-m ke ca mejhone si pune qebaptore, ku ca ragazze dancing 
nudo fare. Ato i thojshin striptease po me sa morem ear na, ishte heqje 
brekesh me aheng. Vallai told-em se na iku radakja. Apo they 
s'ishin...qe ju bofte ...,Dulla, Dulla jo io. I s'i kom see fare gjate all 
tempo-s qe stand-em atyna. Tu e di se I am angelo n'ksi punesh. S'te 
tradimento Lomi ty jo. Dulla po, içik me ate Lijen e vet, nja half ore me nji 
ruse. Po amo ja vlejte...Kurse una t'kon stand besnik. Mazallah se kom 
do any gjo me nonji ragazze. Sapo see nonji si ato t'honit qi t'thash mo 
avanti kthej the head ka ona qeter. Jom i nershem una. 


Dear mio amore Shaje! Kur Rrema came prej katunit dy days d'avanti, 
m'told se ke bo çun para two month-ve. Mu done qefi mo sa s'bohet. Mu 
remember the first lettera qe t'kom çu para nji anno-s. Vallai ma ke bo 
qefin. Jare, thash, Shaja m'ka heard mu ne m'ka do figlio'n. Je e forte mi 
Shaje. 
Quatro figli i kishim, noshti we have cinque. Po si e zune bre? Vallai, 
per menjen teme, the first lettera e ka done t'veten. Jom molto felice, 
happy happy sa mo s'bohet. Ne kur remember-d tuket e tuja qe t'u bofte 
Lomi t'u bofte, sensaltro qe aty tka zon i five-ti. Shaje, nigjo mi, se 
mos m'nxessh t'six-tin me this lettera-n. 


Dear mio amore Shaje. Nashti jokm t'u e close kte lettera kaq t'lungo 
se po m'come gjumi. Do t'write prap kur te kem free tempo, se siç 
t'thash qipari, lavoro lavoro ka mjesi m'darket, tutto settimane-s. Money 
Money mi mo, e capito vete ti mo nashtina! La lattera-n po ta nis me 
Rremen se vjen ancora aty m'katun. Ke ne ca money per ty ne per children-at. 
Blini ca dolce ne i eat-ni vete you. I japni ca ne atyne t'Dulles. 
Figlio-s t'vogel njiti the name-in Lym, si nonno i vet. 


Tanto t'fala t'all fisit ne children-ve. Kiss-e ene Lymin per me, qe ju 
bofte his tata, marshallah. Ju kiss t'all-ve. Your amore Lomi. 


Ps. Mos forget t'm'write si ia kaloni aty m'village, ne, nigjo, se mos 
ia read kujt la lettera se o turp, t'kom thone ne ke prima lettera, 
pranej read-e vetem tina ene children-at, mire? He tu bofte Lomi ty! Ene 
nji gjo, kom msu kompjutrin look vet tu come e kom write this lettera-n. 
He, a jom i zoti, or not? T'kiss ene nji her, LOMI from tirona.

----------


## tironsiiiii

o patrioto e i modh fare vllai
na shkrive me ket te funit

----------


## vagabondi1

Ne kohen e ngjarjeve te 97-es nji gocë i thote mamase,me duket se kam ngelur shtatzanë.Si ka mundesi i thote mamaja ti nuk ke dale nga shtepia fare.Vendosen te shkonin tek gjinekologu.Mbas vizites ky i thote qe goca eshte shtatzanë.Si ka mundesi i thote goca,e pamundur hidhet mamaja,goca nuk ka dale fare nga shpija,le qe ku te dale apo te haje nonji plumb qorr.E viziton dhe njiher ky dhe thote kjo ka ngelur shtatzanë dhe pik.Si ka mundesi bërtet mamaja po kjo nuk ka leviz fare nga shpija.Epo me siguri do te kete ngrone nonji k*r qorr, ja pret doktori.
==================================================  ==========================================

Nji çun po i kalonte mosha dhe nuk po martohej.Pyet nji shokun e vet si t'ja bej.Ky i thote po ja hapi namin vetes qe ke dy k*ra se keshtu i pelqejne burrat ato.E mire i nxjerre namin vetes ky dhe u martua pernjiher.Naten e pare qe flen bashke ajo e pyet po ti ku e ke veglen tjeter,ky i zën ngushte i pergjigjet -ja kam dhën komshiut se i eshte prishur i veti po do ma kthej prape.Kaluan dite dhe jave dhe kjo perdite e pyeste hë mo a ta ktheu komshiu.Nji dite iken diku ky,dhe kjo me vrap te komshiu.Po ti ore pse nuk ja kthen burrit tim ate.-Ke i thote ky.-Po ja ore ate veglen.Oooo thote ky kam harruar,po futu brenda se do ta jap ty,dhe .....Kthehet burri nga sherbimi dhe sa hipen tek shkallet kur kjo bertet nga siper:Po ti more idjot atë më të madhin i kishe dhënë komshiut e.

----------


## vagabondi1

Nje ushtar i pa ngopur me ushqimin e menses shkon e hy ne nje kopesht te haj fiq.Del plaka e shtepise e fillon i bertet :i habitur!: k hajdut,do ti them komandantit,etj,etj,spushon plaka :i habitur!: k o plake se kam per te q....me zor,po ik.S'luan plaka e fillon prape.Ushtari :i habitur!: k o plake se do te q...Han ushtari fiq e nis te iki.Po mire i thote plaka po mire qenke hajdut po je dhe rrenacak 

==================================================  ==========================================

Femija e vogel po qante dhe bertiste me te madhe,
Mami, Mami, ku eshte gjyshi
Po s'eshte ketu moj te keqen mami, mos qaj,
Dhe femija prape qante duke uleritur, dua gjyshin,dua gjyshin, dua gjyshin,
Por cfare e do gjyshin te keqen mami(e pyet mami)
Dua te bej qiqin prandaj e dua gjyshin(pergjigjet femija)
Po pse e do gjyshin( e pyet perseri mamaja)
Dua te me mbaje bilin kur te bej qiqin
Po ta mban mami ty te keqen mami
Jo, jo- dua gjyshin uleret femija
po pse te keqen mami sme le mua ta mbaj
Jo nuk te dua ty, dua gjyshin se gjyshit i dridhet dora!

----------


## vagabondi1

Dy shoke vene per gjueti, do kalonin nga ana tjter e pylit dhe duke ecur lexojn nje tabele qe shkrante nuk lejohet ghuetia e ketrave, kur pas 2 secondash shikojn nje keter dhe po mendoheshin 
ta kapnin apo jo se kishin frike nga policia pyjore mos i kapte se mund te futein ne burg per 1 muaj.Vendos njeri nga keta ta kap, pasi e kap ketrin duke ecur kur shikojne policine pyjore duke ardhur drejt ktyre. Ky qe kishte ketrin u tremb jashte mase dhe e futi ketrin ne nen pantallona tek topat.Si jeni e pyet nje polic njerin nga keta mire i thote ky, po e dini qe nuk lejohet gjuetia e ketrave ketu apo jo. E dime ja priten keta te dy. Gjuheti e mbare i thone policat dhe vazhdojne. Kur as 2 secondash uleret ky qe kishte fshehur ketrin ohhhhhhhhh .Vine policat me vrape dhe i gjejne ketrin.
(sic ishin ne burg te dy keto e po llafoseshin)
e i thote shoku ketij, emo **** durove sa durove ,nuk durove dhe ca me shume sa te kishin ikur policat. Dhe ja kthen shoku, KUR MI MORI TOPAT PER LAJTHI E DUROVA , PO KUR MA MORRI VERREN E BYTHES PER FOLE SE DUROVA...

==============================================

Vijne njehere marsianet ne toke gja per shkembim eksperience. Folen e folen per te gjitha teknologjite ne fund pysin toksoret (per pak thash shqiptaret)
-Po mir po per tu riprodhuar si ja boni ju?
-Marrim dy epruveta ne nje laborator provokojme nje shkarkese elektrike dhe perftojme dy bebe marsiane qe jetojne ne kushte laboratori per ca kohe.
-Po ju -i pysin toksoret
-ne i thon kta -ose me mire po jua tregojme ne realitet. Marrim nje burre dhe nje grua (dhe i qisin lakuriq para marsianeve) i veme te bejne dashuri(ja valojne keta te dy ...shikojne marsianet) dhe kaq.
-Po mir po bebja ku eshte? Pysin marsianet
-Oooo po prit se bebja do 9 muaj qe te rrite ne barkun e nenes- pergjigjen toksoret
-Po mir kur do 9 muaj qe te dali pse nxitonte ashtu ai burri?????????

==============================================

Beni ne klas te pare....
Mesesja fillon te meret me nxenesit si ata te kene fantazi,
mesuesja: cfare kam ne dore qe po ta thyesh hahet?
nxenesit: arra
mesuesja: nxenes te dashur iu afruat por nuk ishte arra por ishte bajamja....
e kshu zgjati nja dy a tri here deri sa benit i beri pershtypje kjo loje dhe i thote mesueses se a mund edhe ai ta thote nje loje te tille?
mesuesja: patjeter beni por jo me llafe te pista.
Beni: mesuese cfare shtrengoj ne dore ne xhepin e pantallonave , eshte me koke te kuqe?
Mesuesja: DIL JASHTE MASKARA
Beni duke dale i merzitur i thote : MESUESE E DASHUR IU AFROVE POR ISHTE SHKREPSJA

----------


## vagabondi1

E DINI JU KUSH ESHT KULMI SERVILIZMIT ?
mesoheni :
Te jete duke te te q*** shefi ne b*** dhe ti ti thuash : me fal shef se te kam kthyer kurizin  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje: 

PO KULMIN E FUTBOLLIT E DINI ?
mesoheni :
Te luash vetem futboll dhe te maresh karton te kuqe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## vagabondi1

Pse seksi është më i mirë se futbolli? 

1. Mund të përdoren edhe duart.

2. Nuk duhet të presësh fishkëllimën për të filluar.

3. Nuk duhet të presësh 90 minuta për të hequr bluzën

4. Nuk ka interval.

5. Mund të çlodhesh pasi ke shënuar.

6. Fushat përdoren edhe në dimër.

7. Mund të zgjedhësh se kundër kujt do të luash.

etj...

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## vagabondi1

ja ene nji barsalet tjeter

Nji burre po rruhej ne banjo(mjekren) papagalli filloi: 
Kujdes se do cahesh........ 
Mbylle gojen ti i tha i zoti ,,,,,,, 
Rri nja 2 min ky i thote prape ,kujdes se do cahesh........ 
Ju ngriten nervat ketij burrit e kap ,hap kapukun e Wc e fut brenda dhe i mbyll kapakun..... 
Mbas tij shkon gruja ne banjo ....... 
Sa ulet ne Wc papagalli i thothe: 
Te thashe qe do cahesh ....po ti as nuk qenke rujtur mire.   :perqeshje:  
 :ngerdheshje:  he papagalli

----------


## vagabondi1

Na ishte i her nje plake qe kishte dy papagalle(femra). Keto papagalle vetem nje fjale dinin te thonin:-Jemi dy prostituta dhe hajdeni e kenaquni me ne. Nje dite plaka shkon te rrefehet te prifti dhe i thote qe ka dy papagalle qe flisnin llafe te qista dhe prifti i stresuar i thote:- Mi sill mua sepse dhe une kam dy papagalle(meshkuj) dhe ato do te ndryshojne sjelljen. I sjell plaka tek prifti dhe i fut ne kafazin e vet dhe papagajte e priftit po luteshin. Pas pak papagajte e plakes ia bejne:- Jemi dy prostituta dhe ejani te kenaqeni me ne ndersa papagajte e priftit ia bejne:- Rrofsh o zot qe na i degjove lutjet..

----------


## vagabondi1

MERUSHJA DHE MEREMJA NE PAZAR

Merushja me Merjemen kishin dale ne pazar.Kur afrohen prane nji tezge me patate Merushja thote:-Qyqa moj Merjeme kur shof keto patatet me kujtohen ***** e Bajromit tim.Uaa ja pret Merjemja pse kaq te m'dhoja i ka ***** Bajromi yt.Jo kaq te m'dhoja ja kthen kjo por kaq te pista

----------

